
Show HN: Paletro – Enable Command Palette (⇧⌘P) in any applications on macOS - ilchenearly
https://appmakes.io/paletro
======
AbuAssar
“$6.99 • 14 days free trial Version 1.0 — macOS 10.14 or later“

------
summitsummit
there's already an extension for this for Alfred (the mac launch bar) and it's
pretty customizable and works very very well. (shows hotkeys too)

~~~
prithsr
Can you elaborate on this?

